# Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe



## Litusail (12. November 2013)

*Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich meinen PC von Windows 8 auf 8.1 upgedatet habe , fährt dieser nicht mehr richtig hoch und hängt sich immer beim Windows Logo auf. 

Somit hilft nur noch eine "Zwangsabschaltung". Nach dieser fährt er aber wie gewohnt hoch. Es ist relativ nervig dies bei jedem Start zu wiederholen. 

Woran könnte das liegen? Speicherdiagnose von Windows meldet keine Fehler, desweiteren ist auch der Zustand der Festplatte vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Auch das Deaktivieren der Option: "Schneller Start" im Bios brachte keine Lösung. 


System:

AMD Phenom II 940 BE
Asus M3A78 Pro
4096 GB DDR 2 OCZ RAM
640 GB HDD "Samsung HD642JJ"


Gruß

Litusail  


Das ist jetzt das dritte Forum welches ich um Hilfe frage und ich hoffe einfach ihr könnt mir helfen. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder auf Windows 8.0 umgestiegen, aber ich würde sehr gerne auf 8.1 wechseln.


----------



## Sarin (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Tja, leidiges Thema... meinen Erfahrungen im direkten Umfeld nach kann man u.U. Windows 8 ff öfters installieren, weil sich mal wieder irgendwo was aufhängt/zerschießt. 
Ergo... Daten sichern... Win 8 neu installieren... Update auf 8.1 ... System einrichten ... hoffen dass das funktioniert.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Win 8 ist ein Witz von System
seit ich herausgefunden habe das es glück ist wenn man nicht PNP treiber installieren kann. (muss über die regstry gemacht werden) und dann noch der maus Bug (auch regestry)
Und der inkompatiblität zu den zweit häufigsten kopierschutz treiber savedisk von macrovision.
ist win 8 gestorben. Da helfen nicht mal crack mehr dagegen wenn das System an sich keine treiber installiert die für Software notwendig sind.
das mit der regestry ist nämlich nicht so einfach. weil dazu auch mehrere Einträge gemacht werden müssen.
Sehr benujtzerfreundlich.

Microsoft ist de meinung neues OS= neuer Pc komplett neue Software. tja bei anwendungen stimme ich den zu
Schreiben browser Musik und Web entwicklung aber nicht Spiele. Diese werden NICHt auf ein neues OS umgeschrieben
Wird echt Zeit das Steam dem ein ende Setzt. Und alle jemals erschienende Spiele auf linux umstellt.
Oder M$ wird endlich das herausbringen was alle wollen. ein stabiles abwärtskompatibes OS das den Benutzers des PC volle kotrolle gewährt.
Und nicht den weg des zentralistischen cloud systems was Microsoft träumt.

Zu deinen Problem, entweder Hardware (meist HDD) oder  ein Software Treiber Problem.
Seh doch mal in der Ereignisanzeige nach was für Errors es gibt.
Win 8,1 läuft trotz Nachteile für sich recht gut. 
Wenn man nur den PC als Schreibmaschine und Medien abspielen nutzt.
Das kann Ubuntu auch und kostet nichts.


----------



## Netboy (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Gelöscht


----------



## Litusail (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Zu deinen Problem, entweder Hardware (meist HDD) oder  ein Software Treiber Problem.
> Seh doch mal in der Ereignisanzeige nach was für Errors es gibt.
> Win 8,1 läuft trotz Nachteile für sich recht gut.
> Wenn man nur den PC als Schreibmaschine und Medien abspielen nutzt.
> Das kann Ubuntu auch und kostet nichts.



Sämtliche Diagnoseprogramme sagen das alles in Ordnung ist. Auch erscheint in der Ereignisanzeige nur, das ich den PC unerlaubt heruntergefahren habe. Zudem tritt dieses Problem (was nebenbei auch einige andere Nutzer zu haben scheinen) nur unter W 8.1 auf. 



Netboy schrieb:


> welche Grafikkarte ?



GTX 660 OC von Gigabyte ( ca. ein Jahr alt)


----------



## ColorMe (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Schon: sfc /scannow probiert?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Versuche mal einen neuen chipsatztreiber zu installieren. es kann bei Einfrieren nur an HDD liegen oder an programm Treiber die an I/O etwas starten wollen.
alles andere würde einen bluescreen verursachen


----------



## Litusail (12. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Versuche mal einen neuen chipsatztreiber zu installieren. es kann bei Einfrieren nur an HDD liegen oder an programm Treiber die an I/O etwas starten wollen.
> alles andere würde einen bluescreen verursachen



Was ist denn ein Chipsatztreiber? Und wie installiere ich ihn? 

Und warum läuft Windows 8 ohne Probleme und W 8.1 nicht?


----------



## Litusail (15. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

Hat denn keiner eine Idde?

Aus der Asus Seite finde ich leider nur Treiber für Windows 7.


----------



## versus01091976 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

gehe in die Systemsteuerung und stelle bei Netzschaltereinstellungen verändern den Haken bei Schnellboot raus. Da scheint noch was im argen zu sein mit 8.1
Hatte das gleiche bei einem alten Laptop. Vorher mit 8 gings danach mit 8.1 nicht mehr


----------



## Gohrbi (15. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

...da du das Problem immer noch hast, werde ich dich trösten...habe fast das gleiche / selbe Problem.
Aus unerfindlichen Gründen kommt der PC nur bis zum hellblauen Logo und dann nimmt er mir Arbeit ab,
denn es macht "klick" und der PC ist aus.....Ich habe jetzt 2x mit der DVD - Reparatur den "Refresch"
zu machen...kommt Fehlermeldung, dass dies nicht möglich ist...danach startet der PC aber wieder wie gewohnt.
Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## versus01091976 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

war bei einem alten Laptop von Kollegen auch so. Haken raus dort und es geht


----------



## Gohrbi (16. November 2013)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*

...habe festgestellt, dass 1.Boot das DVD Lw sein muss....wenn BS-SSD 1.Boot ist, dann schaltet es ab....

oder aber der Ärger geht von vorn los.....bin zurück zu Win 7...die sollen erstmal Win 8.1 fehlerfrei zum laufen bringen.


----------



## datroubler (23. März 2014)

*AW: Windows 8.1 hängt sich bei Windows Logo auf, bitte um Hilfe*



versus01091976 schrieb:


> gehe in die Systemsteuerung und stelle bei Netzschaltereinstellungen verändern den Haken bei Schnellboot raus. Da scheint noch was im argen zu sein mit 8.1
> Hatte das gleiche bei einem alten Laptop. Vorher mit 8 gings danach mit 8.1 nicht mehr


 
*DANKE! Das hat geholfen! Zumindest für den ersten Start gerade *

Und als Video:
http://youtu.be/xJuNrV7wOtI


----------

